# A-Maze-N Tube Smoker



## bmudd14474 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am at 5000' elevation and have had a hard time hot smoking in the AMNPS. Not it would work but just was a challenge at this altitude. Todd sent me one of the Tube smokers to test. I smoked 60lbs of Butt in it on the 4th. To say I was please is a under statement. This thing worked great. I didn't have to nuke the pellets or anything. 


Here is a picture after I opened the door. This isn't a bad picture. Its just all the TBS that was rolling out.



It smoked for 3-4 hours both times I used it. I will be testing some more and will post about it.

Great job on this one Todd.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 8, 2012)

So it is safe to say that Todd has scored at new heights


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 9, 2012)

Great Job Brian!!

The New Tube Smoker is finding it's way into places I had never imagined....

It was designed to supplement smoke in a Pellet Grill/Smoker, but has shown great success in Propane Upright Smokers, and now at higher elevations.

Pellets have a difficult time smoking at 5,000 ft. above sea level.  Not 100% sure why, but it's the nature of the beast.  The New Tube Smoker seems to get around the thin air and keep smoking

WOW!

THX!

TJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 9, 2012)

Brian, what model GOSM do you have?

Is that the Tube on the bottom rack over to the right?

Is it a 12" or 18" Tube?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 9, 2012)

That looks like it on the bottom right, but what size is it? I'm looking at adding a propane smoker to the arsenal and of course I have the altitude thing going on here


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 9, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Brian, what model GOSM do you have?
> Is that the Tube on the bottom rack over to the right?
> Is it a 12" or 18" Tube?



I have the Big Block GOSM. And I don't know the size of it. Ill have to check when I got home so that Im not lying to you :biggrin:


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like Brian has it to the right side, on the bottom rack

Other guys have been placing it in the water pan with success....No Water Added!

TJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 9, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Looks like Brian has it to the right side, on the bottom rack
> Other guys have been placing it in the water pan with success....No Water Added!
> 
> 
> TJ



I have had it in 2 locations so far. One is where you see if in the picture. Another was at the bottom right by the left intake vent. I plan to try it in all locations to see if one is better than another.


----------



## hogrider47 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a cajun injector propane vertical smoker and I just purchased Todds 12" tube smoker and I mounted it on the inside of the bottom door and it works great and its out of the way


----------

